
Suddenly Vladimir Putin Meets Vitalik Buterin, Endorses Ethereum - bpierre
https://cointelegraph.com/news/suddenly-vladimir-putin-meets-vitalik-buterin-endorses-ethereum
======
horsecaptin
The largest buyers of Ethereum will be USD holders. That reduces demand for
USD and is good for Russia.

~~~
Simulacra
But woundnt it take a VERY sizeable shift to truly reduce demand? How much
would you say that might take ?

~~~
horsecaptin
A lot would have to happen, I'm sure. For Mr. Putin, giving approval to
someone who is doing all the work is next to free.

